
Ask HN: How can you cancel a Stripe subscription as a customer? - bluecurt
Is there any way as an end customer (not the business using Stripe) to contact Stripe to cancel the charges if the business is making them without providing services ?
======
j_mcnally
You can contact your credit card provider and request a block, but i dont
think stripe will do this.

Its always in a company's best interest to cancel if you request or provide a
mechanism.

I would suggest trying to work it out with the company, then file a complaint
with stripe and finally contact your credit card company to block future
charges.

~~~
bluecurt
Thanks.

Unfortunately, the company does not respond to emails which is why I wanted to
contact Stripe directly.

